# Ist denn nun alles verrückt!



## Vera44 (1. Sep. 2012)

Hallo!

Das ist jetzt kein Scherz. Pünktlich zum 1. September blüht meine Christrose :shock
Die hat sich doch wohl etwas vertan?! Sonst waren die Blüten immer erst im Januar/Februar zu sehen.
So nun noch die Beweisfotos...


----------



## fbr (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Hallo Vera,
das Foto könnte auch vom Jänner oder Februar sein und Du möchtest uns nur verschaukeln


----------



## Koipaar (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Hallo Vera,

ist ja echt ein Ding, aber irgendwie passt eine verrückte Natur zu uns Teichverrückten. Wenn das so weiter geht, blühen an Weihnachten deine __ Tulpen und __ Narzissen.

Grüße vom rhein, Christoph


----------



## Vera44 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Hallo!

Noch ein Beweisfoto´ist zwar kein Datum drauf aber im Januar/Februar gibt es keine 20°. Und die Zeit stimmt. Warum sollte ich schwindeln? Du Ungläubiger!


----------



## doh (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Das Thermometer hast du bestimmt mit Photoshop reingezaubert 

Nein, mal ernsthaft.. schon ziemlich heftig, aber dieses Jahr wundert mich echt nichts mehr.
Die Temperaturen sind ja auch alles andere als normal, extrem Warm und am nächsten Tag 12°C also Schwankungen von 24°C 

Schönen Samstag noch 
______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## HAnniGAP (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Meine __ Shubunkin haben auch wieder Frühlingsgefühle und neu abgleicht nun hab ich schon wieder Minis.  Wie bring ich die nur übern Winter?


----------



## Michael der 2. (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Hi

Es gibt verschiedene Pflanzen, die können unter gewissen Bedingungen nochmals blühen.
Und wirklich kurz vorm Winter stehen wir ja noch nicht...

Grüße


----------



## nik (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Hallo,

wir haben heute im Garten eine blühende Schlüsselblume gefunden ...

Die Klimakatastrophe würde ich eher ableiten, wenn sie alle blühten.  

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Hi,

das im Herbst noch mal ein paar __ Frühblüher in Stimmung kommen hängt mit der Tageslänge zusammen. Anfang September ist die Tageslänge halt wieder identisch mit der Ende März. Und da die Blüte der Frühblüher zum größten Teil von der Tageslänge ausgelöst wird kommen manchmal Pflanzen etwas aus dem Takt

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Hallo, letzte Nacht  -3 Grad, und in meinem Garten dies :
Meine Rosen noch in voller Blüte, mit Knospen, und daneben mein Wald, der schon richtig " herbstet "


----------



## Bebel (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Hi
Bei mir blühen auch gerne mal im Herbst einzelne __ Rhododendron- und Azaleenblüten auf. Ab und zu gibt es auch mal Fingerhüte die sich im Herbst überlegt haben zu blühen. Rosen blühen regelmäßig noch mal richtig auf vor dem Frost.
Erst wenn __ Tulpen und Krokusse und __ Schneeglöckchen blühen mache ich mir Sorgen .

LG
Bebel


----------



## elkop (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

bei mir blüht die __ sumpfdotterblume :crazy
und vorgestern haben wir gebackene paraole gegessen mmm...


----------



## Digicat (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Servus Elke

Du meinst wohl den Pilz mit dem Namen Parasol 

Uiii, daß ist aber lange bei mir her, daß ich die verspeist habe.


----------



## elkop (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

genau die meine ich, helmut. 
wir leben im grünen und göga ist ein passionierter schwammerlsucher. wir verschenken jedes jahr viele dieser köstlichen pilze, weil wir bei weitem nicht alle verspeisen können, die er heimbringt.


----------



## Pammler (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Naja Oktober sieht eigentlich anders aus:


----------



## mareike (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ist denn nun alles verrückt!*

Habe heute entdeckt, daß die Sumpfgladiole anfängt zu blühen.

:cu mareike


----------

